# Worten weekend sale



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

This weekend (starting tomorrow) Worten are offering a 20% discount on EVERYTHING in their stores!!!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

But the discount comes as a voucher to be used within one month on anything else in the store. Radiopopular are offering a direct 23% discount on Audio visual items this weekend too.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

silvers said:


> But the discount comes as a voucher to be used within one month on anything else in the store. Radiopopular are offering a direct 23% discount on Audio visual items this weekend too.



We are fortunate here in Coimbra as the Worten store at Forum Shopping is inside Continente so we can use the discount voucher against purchases from them too. Also, when Continente cardholders have a 10% off coupon they accept that in addition to the Worten discount making a total of 30% off!

The downside today was that the tills had not been programmed to give the 20% and it took them 90 minutes to get it fixed. It was all handled very well by the staff who were clearly embarassed and not happy with the situation.


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> This weekend (starting tomorrow) Worten are offering a 20% discount on EVERYTHING in their stores!!!


funny if I posted this it would be removed as spam or advertising, /SNIP/


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

let us all advertise our favorite store, with weekly bargains, lets start with my favorite Icelands in Guia with many weekly special offers this week it is McCain oven chips at half price


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*



Algarve said:


> funny if I posted this it would be removed/SNIP/


Hello

It's ok to put information to help memebrs but not where someone is putting that information to advertise. I can't see the point of having a go at a Moderator who only is doing a job. 

Krystyna


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

let's just make something clear

regular posters are welcome to recommend companies who they have had good experiences with, when responding to a request.

if there is a time when you come across a good offer such as the one which started this thread, check with the moderator - siobhánwf - & she may well decide that you can post it

what you CANNOT do - EVER - is recommend a company or website which you are connected to, as some members seem to think they can, and then complain bitterly when the posts are deleted

If anyone wishes to advertise their services in Classifieds, they can upgrade to Premium Membership - it really isn't expensive


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Algarve to be honest I think that you are being a little harsh on Siobhan. I have always found her moderation of this site to be nothing but fair and undiscriminatory. I recently queried with her privately whether a particular post I wished to make would breach the advertising guidelines. Whilst she pointed out that it was borderline she did offer an alternative solution which was mutually acceptable.

As xabiachica has already pointed out, the reason for moderating posts which may tend to lean towards advertising is to protect those that have paid out to upgrade to Premier membership. If I wanted to post that I had a shop and wanted to offer a 20% discount this weekeknd that would clearly be a breach of the rules as I would stand to benefit personally. However, if I wanted to point the expat community towards a brilliant offer that was available elsewhere, I cannot personally see a problem with that.

So in that vein, don't forget folks that until 2nd December Continente are offering 75% off a range of items for cardholders. I have just picked up my maximum allowance of 6 packs of Ribervalve frozen bacalau. It was €9.99 for 800 gms but after the 75% discount works out at about €3 kg. A bargain and it is already soaked so no need for overnight soaking to remove the salt. I'll be back next week for another 6 packs!


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

JohnBoy said:


> So in that vein, don't forget folks that until 2nd December Continente are offering 75% off a range of items for cardholders. I have just picked up my maximum allowance of 6 packs of Ribervalve frozen bacalau. It was €9.99 for 800 gms but after the 75% discount works out at about €3 kg. *A bargain and it is already soaked so no need for overnight soaking to remove the salt.*



 Is the price quoted per kgs dry weight or does that include the water, which roughly weighs 1kg per litre?


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Thinking about this when water freezes it expands so 1 kg of ice is not necessarily 1 litre of water or is it?



Time for an experiment when the freezer is a bit emptier to find out if 1kg of water weighs the same as 1kg of ice, though a litre of frozen ice is not the same as a litre of water once it melts....or so the environmentalists say when the polar cap melts and seas rise!

Thinking about melting polar caps surely the weight of the ice cap displaces the water the same as it would be if it was melted?

I think I need some more cider!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I must have had too much cider as my head hurts already! You do make a good point though orenero and if it helps, the packaging describes it as 800g "peso liquido escorrido" and my friend Google translates this as drained weight. I've just put the packs on the scales and they average out at 870gms.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

Is the continente card a credit card or just a members card?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Just a member'scard, you get a €5 back every €500 you spend I think. Plus all the offers, like the one's right now get added to your card.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks silvers got one ordered! That should save a few euros!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

1 kg of ice weighs a kilo, same as 1 kg of water doesn't it? And we used to weigh urine on scales and it was always in grams, and equates to the same in mililitres???


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

j-lo-78 said:


> 1 kg of ice weighs a kilo, same as 1 kg of water doesn't it?


I blame the cider for that common sense mistake...but it was going down the throat so nicely! 




j-lo-78 said:


> And we used to weigh urine on scales and it was always in grams, and equates to the same in mililitres???


 Now that is taking experimentation to the limits!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

j-lo-78 said:


> Is the continente card a credit card or just a members card?




It is worthwhile picking one up and using it when you go shopping.
Just ask for a "cartao cliente" at the information desk....doesn`t cost you anything and can mean quiet a saving.

Get one also for Intermarche.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Intermarche although you can use in any store you can only redeem in store you registered with.

Continente don't forget the petrol discount with Galp all helps.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Continente don't forget the petrol discount with Galp all helps.


So right there Canoeman and if you are in Coimbra on the third Sunday of the month GALP at the Forum give an additional 6 cents a litre. With the Vice Versa that makes 16 cents. Be prepared for a queue though and try to get to the pumps furthest from the entrance for an easier exit through the paydesk.


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

Tried to buy a new tv today from Worten on-line with a 20% discount as advertised on the front of their website - you can only pay by credit cards/ worten card and guess what - their website has been disabled from accepting cards.
Telephoned the help line and could almost hear them laughing as they said its a temportary problem and try again later.
I have several times and still the same result.
I'll never shop with them again - 100 euros off a tv, probably 10k's worth of business over my lifetime - what a stupid company


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry about that Steve. On the flip side, I bought a 47" 3D LG from them which was already reduced by 20%, then yesterday another 20%, which brought the price down from €1,000 to €639. Happy days.


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

Silvers did you manage to use a credit card on line at the worten website ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The Worten Card can be used as a debit card like a lot of instore cards here


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I used the Worten card.


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reply - i tried again at the end of the promo this morning with several visa cards - same result - cards not accepted .
so i've emailed with a screen shot of the attempted transaction and asked directly if i can buy the product at that price.
Watch this space


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

It appears I shouldn't ahve counted my pixels before they hatched. Worten have called to say that they won't honour the deal as the tv i purchased already had a 20% reduction and they will not allow me to have two deductions, even though the website did. Ah well, c'est la Vie.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Complaint book? for both of you


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

i suspect pixmania, fnac, grandemarca et al are about to get my business instead


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

silvers said:


> But the discount comes as a voucher to be used within one month on anything else in the store.


Just to divert a moment steve01. I bought an item in the weekend 20% deal in store mentioned in the OP and yesterday used my voucher to buy another item. It turned out not to be suitable and I returned to the store with it today fully expecting a voucher in exchange. I couldn't believe it when they gave me cash. Even more remarkable when the original purchase was made on a credit card on which they will have to pay a fee to the card company. If not a voucher for my returned item then surely, for their own sakes, they should have refunded on the credit card.

So Worten not all bad. All the best with your quest steve01.


----------

